

The V8 team not responding to generators/yield feature request - spion
https://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=2355

======
spion
Note that this is the 2nd most starred request, and there is absolutely
nothing (not even an acknowledgement) in response from the team.

I wonder, whats the problem? Are generators really that hard to implement in
V8? I doubt it - there is a native module for node implementing the
functionality.

Its true that the spec isn't finalized yet - but it can't really be finalized
with just one experimental implementation currently available.

~~~
mraleph
This is the response you are looking for:

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/v8-users/mV38oWvA2Nk/txtSzVd...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/v8-users/mV38oWvA2Nk/txtSzVdDhpUJ)

[note: Andreas Rossberg is a V8 team member and represents it on TC39]

